# New Forum for Publishers



## Scott Bushey (Jun 3, 2006)

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=18961

Chris Coldwell is moderator. The forum is password protected and for people of the publishing profession only. Chris will screen future members and validate their trade worthyness.

Welcome aboard Chris



[Edited on 6-3-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 3, 2006)

Thank you Scott.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 3, 2006)

Sounds like an _optimistic move_ if you don't mind my saying so.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't mind; I don't even know what you mean.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 3, 2006)

Chris,
Ryan is the board (ahem) _optimist_. 

[Edited on 6-3-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 3, 2006)

Since it is not spelled out in the forum description due to length, I will list the following info from the intro post to the forum. If you are a publisher and would like to join this new forum, please email me (do not U2U me). Since we are just starting out the below is subject to fine tuning.

All membership is subject to moderator approval. Membership application is open to established Presbyterian/Reformed publishers in good standing in the Reformed community. Members may be representatives of denominational publishing outfits or independent publishers, but to join this forum, the representative must meet the general membership rules for the Puritan Board. As proprietary information may be shared in this forum, a promise to hold such information in confidence will be required. New publishers or those connected to significant publishing projects though not publishers themselves or officially publishers yet, may be allowed to join at the discretion of the moderator. 

All members agree to the following promise:


> Membership vow: As proprietary information may be shared in this forum, I promise to hold such information in confidence for as long as it is proprietary. I will not make use of the information in a way detrimental to the publisher disclosing it.
> 
> [Edited on 6-3-2006 by NaphtaliPress]


----------

